# Clean Label Project & TOTW



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

patticake said:


> I have been feeding Taste of the Wild , kibble ( High Prairie)
> I just found on the clean label project that it might be full of Toxic Chemicals,
> Asha really likes it, i will have to change food to something else , we are thinking
> maybe Canidae as it got good ratings on CLP, what do you feed your dogs ?


I don't know a lot about is CLP group and their testing, but I looked at their site And looked up ratings on some foods. Some of the crappiest, in my opinion, foods on the market , get 5 star ratings by them and some of the decent foods get poor ratings. They rate some Purina foods and Hills Science Diet foods as 5 star and they are pretty crummy compaired to much better foods in the market. I would go by Dog Food Advisor ratings before I would go by this group. That said, I feed my dog EVO.....have fed EVO for 15 years with excellent results. CLP had nothing in their data base on EVO.


----------



## poshandpoodles (Mar 22, 2017)

I've been feeding TOTW to my spoo since we brought him home in the summer of 2016. He's done really well on it. I did research through Dog Food Advisor and contemplated long and hard about the best food to put my baby boy on. I decided TOTW was the best option for our family. 
Not sure if you have checked out Dog Food Advisor but I would recommend more research before trusting any site that says Purina or Pedigree are top dog foods. That is frankly extremely silly to me and sounds like this CLP website is run by people who market for these big dog food companies.
Not sure if you noticed but for TOTW under product summary it simply lists bad items and the referenced sites are only about the harm that item may cause. Funny thing is that I saw no mention of the ingredients or where they found these bad items in the food. Dog Food Advisor goes thoroughly through each ingredient listed in the dog food.
Now search Pedigree on CLP.org and you'll see that it gives the food a 5 star rating. Are you kidding me? If you look for any "breakdown" on why the food is five stars, you see nothing. 
The first ingredients for TOTW High prairie is buffalo, lamb meal, chicken meal, and sweet potatoes. There are no colors or BHAs in this food.
The first ingredients for Pedigree's Complete Dog Chicken flavor is ground whole grain corn, meat and bone meal, corn gluten meal, and animal fat. Read through a bit more and see "Bha & Citric Acid (A Preservative), Blue 2, Yellow 5, Yellow 6 " a few more ingredients down is Red 40.

Now this is a simple comparison and I'm using Pedigree as a example because it's such a popular advertised food that is low quality. If this CLP website was actually focused on Clean Labels then they would have TOTW ranked much higher the Pedigree. Unfortunately it seems that the website is deceiving people with they're ".org" pretty name and fancy, yet empty, mission statement.

Here's are articles that I found just to share I'm not the only one who doesn't trust this nonprofit.

https://therawfeedingcommunity.com/...label-project-listen-to-concerned-pet-owners/

http://www.chadhayesmd.com/the-clean-label-project-is-playing-dirty/



Hope this helps


----------



## poshandpoodles (Mar 22, 2017)

The above comment, btw, is more so to somewhat discredit CLP than to encourage you to continue to feed TOTW. Wanted to be clear on that.

I still trust TOTW and will continue to feed it to my dogs. However, Canidae looks like a quality food and is 4.5 stars on dog food advisor. 

(TOTW also got 4.5 stars while Pedigree & Purina Chow got 1 star).

Okay, I'm done. Don't want to sound like a broken record.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CLP is very misleading................use Dog Food Advisor! I change my food(kibble) often but I always check ingredients, and if it lists a 'named' meat 1st, no by products, no grain, or any other ingredients that I object to, then I check on Dogfoodadvisor to see it's rating.

P.S. rule of thumb is that the first 5 ingredients listed on the bag/can are what there is the most of in that recipe ........


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow that is very interesting , i will have to research more info on dog food.
I had thought CLP was serious about doing the good research for our dogs.
Think Again.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been looking up foods on DFA,
I think we will try more Raw meat , bone & veges in Ashas diet.


----------

